
Today, I had lunch with a friend who owns a small construction company… - panic
https://twitter.com/jamonholmgren/status/1048038126147387392
======
andyidsinga
This resonates.

Along similar lines - my business partner and I often discuss a customer test
for our consulting businesses: are we trying to build & sell technology to
experts in technology or are we trying to build and sell technology to those
who aren't versed in it but desperately need it for some aspect of their
business.

fwiw, our conclusion is often that the later is the right answer.

------
laveur
This is an excellent series of tweets that show that while not everyone should
code, everyone can use some code in their life to make things better.

